# Gamecube Games had one of nintendos most iconic game music, newer Gens can't compete



## Der_Blockbuster (Apr 21, 2018)

So I was asking myself the question: Why aren't there any remarkable songs from the Switch, Wii, or DS/3ds era?
Almost every single AAA Nintendo Gamecube Game, had one iconic song in it, Wind Waker for example.
But there are many more, like the music in Luigis Mansion, Mario Kart DD (Babypark and many others).
Smash Melee...

They wen't from joyful chatchy songs, to more of an classic touch, like you can see in Mario 3d World, or Breath of the Wild.
I kinda miss songs like Dragon Roost Island (theme).

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 21, 2018)

I was listening to wave race OST today.

N64 ftw bruh.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2018)

Not nice OP, not enough effort!
Think of the lazy reader that get into this thread.
A thread with such a title should include some youtube links, with samples from some of those iconic tunes, perhaps from gameplay videos, there's always a source.

Jeez, the things one has to deal with today, I guess now I will have to google myself.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Apr 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not nice OP, not enough effort!
> Think of the lazy reader that get into this thread.
> A thread with such a title should include some youtube links, with samples from some of those iconic tunes, perhaps from gameplay videos, there's always a source.
> 
> Jeez, the things one has to deal with today, I guess now I will have to google myself.


Damn youre very right, Its 2am right now and I actually wanted to go to bed. But yeah soz.
And Yeah N64 is good too sorry and also SNES/NES (DKC,OOT,Mario 64)


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 21, 2018)

The Baten Kaitos series and Tales of Symphonia were pretty stellar, but I can't think of much other music that really stood out on GCN.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 21, 2018)

IMO kirby air ride has the best kirby music to this day, no new kirby game has done a beautiful ost like that one. The mario party games (especially 4 and 5) has amazing music for just a party game, mario power tennis and golf toadstool tour too.

However other new games has done better music that the gcn ones, like mario kart wii and super mario galaxy.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2018)

Bro - no iconic ds music? You need to listen to the professor layton sound track.


Plus have you heard this great song from LoZ Spirit Tracks?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh, yeah. Spirit Tracks also had an awesome OST. Poor under appreciated game.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh, yeah. Spirit Tracks also had an awesome OST. Poor under appreciated game.


It was really good. Fixed almost everything wrong with phantom hourglass - although phantom was still awesome.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 21, 2018)

Super monkey ball 2 had good music, and that's all I will say about that game.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Apr 21, 2018)

I was actually thinking about this the other day. I have some bias towards the Gamecube since it was my first console, but I must say that it had a very distinct group of soundtracks on it.
Here are some of my favorites that just sound so "Gamecube-like":


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2018)

x65943 said:


> It was really good. Fixed almost everything wrong with phantom hourglass - although phantom was still awesome.


I really enjoyed it... except perhaps the final battle, that one felt somewhat clunky.

And regarding soundtracks, perhaps it is a matter of preferences, but I think that in general soundtracks from the SNES-GAMECUBE era (specially including also PS1 and PS2) were more to my liking... But DS games also had soundtracks like that, e.g. I loved songs from Castlevania DoS and OoE.

Oh, wait...


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I really enjoyed it... except perhaps the final battle, that one felt somewhat clunky.
> 
> And regarding soundtracks, perhaps it is a matter of preferences, but I think that in general soundtracks from the SNES-GAMECUBE era (specially including also PS1 and PS2) were more to my liking... But DS games also had soundtracks like that, e.g. I loved songs from Castlevania DoS and OoE.
> 
> Oh, wait...



Yes you are right about that last battle. I admit back in the day I put on the infinite hearts cheat for that final showdown with Malladus after he engulfs Cole. It was really challenging, and it felt like that was because it was poorly executed.

The gba/ds castlevania games had some of the best music for those consoles. I also really love the music from super nintendo to gamecube, but I think a lot of that has to do with nostalgia because those are the consoles I grew up with.

Although I didn't play FFVI to completion until last year, and I still think it has the strongest soundtrack of all the final fantasy games. So I suppose that throws a wrench in my theory.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah, dancing mad really takes the crown for the whole franchise.
I think I spent most of the 60+ hours I played FFXV on the car listening to dancing mad... unfortunately it didn't compensate for the lackluster experience that was the rest of the game. (a year and a half since I played it, still sour)


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 21, 2018)

StarFox Adventures was one of the few games we played, so I got very used to the soundtrack there.



Then there's Pokemon Colosseum and Miror B's theme.



So yeah, Gamecube had some great music.


----------

